# What i think of the members of ukm.



## dave- (Jun 14, 2010)

pscarb: thinks he knows best all the time and is up his own ass.

TinyTom: angry little man that gets upset if someone disagrees with him.

Con: can be alright but thinks he is right all the time and thinks hes in better shape than he is.

WRT: thinks he has a good body but is just fat with arms.

Weeman: nicest guy on the site havent got a bad word against him.

Sizar: Has done a couple of shiit courses of gear and now thinks he is a walking encyclopedia of steroids.

Hacksii: legend.

Dan: Funniest man on ukm

Big JIM : big ugly lump that thinks hes got better potential than he actually has.

Dutch scott: nice guy but thinks hes god.

Uriel: funny but tries too hard sometimes.


----------



## nagasis (Sep 26, 2009)

not very nice


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

dave, : [email protected](Where the hell is my write up? :cursing: )


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Just goes to show you don't know any of them at all then doesn't it !


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers for that.......


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

what do you think about davetherave mate? ive heard hes done some sick sh1t within animals


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

tbh i doubt they care what some unknown person thinks of them


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

LOL at this thread. I sense he will get banned for this.

From what i know of these people, your negative comments are wrong on all accounts.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

mg: lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

:lol: Hysterical.

Either you know some of these guys personally or I'd be willing to put money on you having been put in your place by some.

I'm sure Con et al will be crying themselves to sleep tonight. :rolleye:


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Alias?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

What about that evil Ashcrapper, Ive heard hes cruel to fckin animals and its even believed that he once punched a gorilla in the face and got a tenner for it.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> dave, : [email protected](Where the hell is my write up? :cursing: )


You're a sexy little slut who needs a good spanking. :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

andysutils said:


> What about that evil Ashcrapper, Ive heard hes cruel to fckin animals and its even believed that he once punched a gorilla in the face and got a tenner for it.


and he drinks pints of the brown stuff for cash  [not nukie broon either]


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Jem said:


> and he drinks pints of the brown stuff for cash  [not nukie broon either]


only on a wednesday


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

I think you might want to consider the "unless you have something nice to say don't say anything at all". They give there time and experince to help people for free on and open community where you share you views. & you go and slag them off for doing so? Very small person in my opipion.

Sorry this sort things just really f**ks me off about things in life today.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

dave said:


> pscarb: thinks he knows best all the time and is up his own ass.
> 
> TinyTom: angry little man that gets upset if someone disagrees with him.
> 
> ...


Do I? :lol: Little gobsh1te. Can't complain at least I got a mention.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

what a [email protected]


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

aww some1 isnt happy that they aint in the popular gang lol get a grip mate its a forum not school


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

dave said:


> pscarb: thinks he knows best all the time and is up his own ass.
> 
> TinyTom: angry little man that gets upset if someone disagrees with him.
> 
> ...


Have a rep! made me laugh "BALL'S OF STEEL"


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

dave said:


> pscarb: thinks he knows best all the time and is up his own ass.
> 
> *pscarb is a legend mate. you havent ob been on here to spk to any of this lot. he has a huge amount of knowledge*
> 
> ...


*another good lad on the forum*

think you need to re think about these lads fella. they are good lads. there are a few muppets on this site but these lot are far from it. looks like you wont be getting much help on here


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

This is my take on them 

pscarb: Knows a great deal really good with women bodybuilding

TinyTom: Real nice guy meet him at bodypower 2010

Con: Knows alot of good info and tried and tested not copy and paste great physique

WRT: Tells you how it is

Weeman: nicest guy on the site havent got a bad word against him.

Sizar: Helps the newbies out when others cannot be bothered

Hacksii: legend.

Dan: Funniest man on ukm

Big JIM : Another guy who tells you like it is and has potential

Dutch scott: nice guy and knows he is Alpha

Uriel: Very funny and its a gift .


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

How come I never got a mention? :lol: .


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> How come I never got a mention? :lol: .


He's jealous of your arms? :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Reckon it's the lad who said Jem has bug eyes, post your email and you can say that to my face.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> He's jealous of your arms? :lol:


Just my arms, what about my manhood? :cursing: :lol:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

SK-XO - Arms bigger than his waist!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Just my arms, what about my manhood? :cursing: :lol:


Well you've not posted pics of that, so I couldn't possibly comment. :rolleye:


----------



## dave- (Jun 14, 2010)

[email protected]

Warrington

76 cross street.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

WRT said:


> Reckon it's the lad who said Jem has bug eyes, post your email and you can say that to my face.


Wow, she is one of the prettyist women out there and someone says she has bug eyes? wtf.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> SK-XO - Arms bigger than his waist!


Fcuk me it does actually look like his arms are bigger than his waiste WOW!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> SK-XO - Arms bigger than his waist!


I wish mate, that would mean they would have to be over 27 inches pmsl.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Howe said:


> I think you might want to consider the "unless you have something nice to say don't say anything at all". *They give there time and experince to help people for free *on and open community where you share you views. & you go and slag them off for doing so? Very small person in my opipion.
> 
> Sorry this sort things just really f**ks me off about things in life today.


Exactly...these guys give up their time and experience to help people out on this forum...and this is the gratitude they get? If you know others elsewhere that dedicate so much time to helping others and giving a good amount of banter as they do, then go there.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Biography

I am only 17, i am 6ft 7 and weight around 16 stone. I have only been buildin for under a year now and i wanna hit around 20/21 stone so lets see how things go!!!!

Location

Swindon (SW England)

Interests

moterbikes, fast cars and fit ladies

Occupation

stundant

Spelling is his strong point......LOL


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

What a dick you are...


----------



## dave- (Jun 14, 2010)

Rekless said:


> Biography
> 
> I am only 17, i am 6ft 7 and weight around 16 stone. I have only been buildin for under a year now and i wanna hit around 20/21 stone so lets see how things go!!!!
> 
> ...


^^^^^^ this is not my bio it is on my profile somehow though.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Anyone want to suck my dick


ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Rekless said:


> Biography
> 
> I am only 17, i am 6ft 7 and weight around 16 stone. I have only been buildin for under a year now and i wanna hit around 20/21 stone so lets see how things go!!!!
> 
> ...


Just went and had a look, for some reason the OP on this thread is "dave," and you get directed to a profile for someone called "Dave17". That's a bit weird. :confused1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dave said:


> ^^^^^^ this is not my bio it is on my profile somehow though.


so tell us dave, which previously banned member are you?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Katy said:


> Exactly...these guys give up their time and experience to help people out on this forum...and this is the gratitude they get? If you know others elsewhere that dedicate so much time to helping others and giving a good amount of banter as they do, then go there.


X2 tbh...

On a serious note they all help out well. Con's been a big help and always gives out pointers where he can, can't fault him. Jim's a legend.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME :thumb:


il do it... if you get me into the adults lounge :blush:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

dave said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Warrington
> 
> 76 cross street.


some think tells me it wont just be wrt coming to his door


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

andysutils said:


> il do it... if you get me into the adults lounge :blush:


So I'll do him while you do me? Sounds like a plan :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> So I'll do him while you do me? Sounds like a plan :thumbup1:


I want it videoed. :devil2:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

He's prob the same guy that said he was going to come to where I trained and never showed up.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> I want it videoed. :devil2:


Sounds like a plan Gym... Do you have a video camera? You could be on location if you like :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> some think tells me it wont just be wrt coming to his door


Probs won't be his address, probly be the address to a group of angry polish mafia bodybuilders :lol:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Probs won't be his address, probly be the address to a group of angry polish mafia bodybuilders :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

oliver Roberts said:


> some think tells me it wont just be wrt coming to his door


lol some poor bugger that has had his address given out aint going to have a clue what his happening when a bunch of bodybuilders turn up at his house :laugh: unless it is actually his address of course


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Thought I'd make a list of a few that didn't get a mention.....

Brian-Is stronger then me so I hate him

Merat-Is stronger then me so I hate him

SK-KO-Has big arms so I hate him

Bambi-Can deadlift more then me so I hate him

Salkev-Has more reps then me so I hate him

You're all terrible people


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Rules 1 of being an e-hard man, never give your real address out.

Rule 2 of being an e-hard man, give out a fake address to safe some sort of e-face.


----------



## dave- (Jun 14, 2010)

i guarentee none of you will come to my door your all mouth.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> Sounds like a plan Gym... Do you have a video camera? You could be on location if you like :whistling:


Will purchase a new one..... *runs to Saturn*

Also Cross Street only goes up to number 20. No number 76. :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Rules 1 of being an e-hard man, never give your real address out.
> 
> Rule 2 of being an e-hard man, give out a fake address to safe some sort of e-face.


Rule 3 never show your e-face


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Rule 3 never show your e-face


NEVER...... EVER.... EVER..... Feed them after midnight. :angry:


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

My bet is you look like this.....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Will purchase a new one..... *runs to Saturn*
> 
> Also Cross Street only goes up to number 20. No number 76. :lol:


Hilarious, what an absolute plonker.

Can i ask, what was you hoping to gain from posting this thread???


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Hilarious, what an absolute plonker.
> 
> Can i ask, what was you hoping to gain from posting this thread???


a 3 way blowjob and a video camera could be one of them.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Querie-why when I look at his reps bar am I not seeing red???????


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

why cant i get insulted...its so insulting


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dave said:


> *pscarb: **thinks he knows best all the time and is up his own ass.*
> 
> TinyTom: angry little man that gets upset if someone disagrees with him.
> 
> ...


Wow and yet you have agreed with a few of my points today....up my own ass well i got bored being up your mums.....yet another Internet hard-man well i certainly am right about one thing ....your banned :thumb:



dave said:


> i guarentee none of you will come to my door your all mouth.


i guarantee that's not how you spell guarantee guess you missed school today


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

i waiting for the response from every 1 he has mugged off in his thread.

will this be deleted or will he just be givin a load of abuse from them. best wait and see.

still think he''s bang out of order for doing it tho.

people give up there free time to help others on here and he acts like this


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

LOL asif anyone would bother turning up after a thread on a internet forum


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Wow and yet you have agreed with a few of my points today....up my own ass well i got bored being up your mums.....yet another Internet hard-man well i certainly am right about one thing ....your banned :thumb:
> 
> i guarantee that's not how you spell guarantee guess you missed school today


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

well said, lmfao at that reply


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> Wow, she is one of the prettyist women out there and someone says she has bug eyes? wtf.


Exactly, he's the only person I think I've pi$$ed off? :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Wow and yet you have agreed with a few of my points today....up my own ass well i got bored being up your mums.....yet another Internet hard-man well i certainly am right about one thing ....your banned :thumb:
> 
> i guarantee that's not how you spell guarantee guess you missed school today












And thus the mighty Ban Stick did get rid of the troll. :thumb:


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

he certainly riled a few egos tho... job done i suspect.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the write up Dave i am honored i was in the top 3 of those mentioned:thumb:

And my physique is not as good as i think OH NO my illusions have been shattered i am off to cry my heart out

I would rep you but looks like you are banned oh well........


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Thanks for the write up Dave i am honored i was in the top 3 of those mentioned:thumb:
> 
> And my physique is not as good as i think OH NO my illusions have been shattered i am off to cry my heart out


I didn't think con ever thought more of himself than he has right to, i'd be like con if i had a body to match


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

BlitzAcez said:


> I didn't think con ever thought more of himself than he has right to, i'd be like con if i had a body to match


Appreciated mate, i am hardly Phil Heath but i realize my body is far better than most gym goers....what an ego problem i have:lol:

Any ways off on holiday now as i have a date with Minnie Mouse (Orlando Disney) i will be back in a few days to check up on all the haters:beer:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

WRT said:


> Pictures of my man boobed saggy nipples and massive stomach being sent to your email as we speak dave.


probably not his addy:lol:

but you can send them to mines instead, i'd love to see:

[email protected]


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Appreciated mate, i am hardly Phil Heath but i realize my body is far better than most gym goers....what an ego problem i have:lol:
> 
> Any ways off on holiday now as i have a date with Minnie Mouse (Orlando Disney) i will be back in a few days to check up on all the haters:beer:


Yah i'll hate on you, I hate you because you can deadlift that much weight raw and I can't :cursing:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Can i ask, what was you hoping to gain from posting this thread???


More for the wänk bank :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> More for the wänk bank :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


 :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> :whistling:


 :devil2:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha went for dinner and 6 pages appeared ! who was he then - do we know ?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

awww no mention of me - I feel left out :lol:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Appreciated mate, i am hardly Phil Heath but i realize my body is far better than most gym goers....what an ego problem i have:lol:
> 
> Any ways off on holiday now as i have a date with Minnie Mouse (Orlando Disney) i will be back in a few days to check up on all the haters:beer:


have a good hol mate. give minnie mouse 1 lol :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

surely his ip is logged ow whatever, what a funny sh*t lol


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Callofthewild-always welcomes new members so i hate him :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> what do you think about davetherave mate? ive heard hes done some sick sh1t within animals


 :lol: i was going to post asking why all people with the name dave are di*ks :lol:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

davetherave said:


> :lol: i was going to post asking why all people with the name dave are di*ks :lol:


ive got a mate called dave whos alright, bit slow tho


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

erics44 said:


> ive got a mate called dave whos alright, bit slow tho


I've got a mate who's a bit slow but he's not called Dave...small world


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

At least weeman got a good write up! :thumb:

Scotland rules! FREEEEEEEEEEEDOM!  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Been quite a few bannings on here lately!


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

Dave, you are a looser


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Been quite a few bannings on here lately!


Aye, there is a cycle to them(the numpties) arriving....start of the year after gorging over xmas(and new years resolutions) and then again when the sun comes out...they all flock for info on how to get huge and ripped for the summer(it already IS summer:rolleyes: )

Bi-annual:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweet I got a positive comment :lol: Harsh banning him I think. Was an opinion - not fact. Some things were out or order but you know


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

IanStu said:


> I've got a mate who's a bit slow but he's not called Dave...small world


yeah spooky


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Irish Beast - Awesome

Tiny Tom - Rapist

That is all


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i been away too long i didnt even get a mention ....... :cursing:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Irish Beast - *coke fiend*
> 
> Tiny Tom - Rapist
> 
> That is all


Yep, sounds about right for you mate!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> i been away too long i didnt even get a mention ....... :cursing:


I didn't go anywhere and still never got a mention:cursing:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

RedKola said:


> At least weeman got a good write up! :thumb:
> 
> Scotland rules! FREEEEEEEEEEEDOM!  :lol: :lol: :lol:


 me thinks it was weeman paying himself a compliment with a false membership due to not having many compliments this week:laugh: :lol: :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LOL really care what some faceless keyboard warrior thinks of me.

Cheers for mentioning me second after Pscarb though at least he's hated more than me.


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

i think dave has problems, he was on here earlyer abusing people. sad git get a life.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I didn't go anywhere and still never got a mention:cursing:


i mentioned u on the perfect woman thread xx:thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> dave, : [email protected](Where the hell is my write up? :cursing: )





Gym Bunny said:


> You're a sexy little slut who needs a good spanking. :thumb:


Only if i can watch:whistling:,


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I didn't go anywhere and still never got a mention:cursing:


Mrs Weeman - loves cock :thumb:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Been quite a few bannings on here lately!


Its the new rule now, aswell as all the dikhead bicep boys coming in the gym after xmas around mid april to early May, with a set goal to obtain 30lbs of muscle by June from reading the new issue of mens health mags, some of the forums have to suffer the same fate because they gained nothing from following Mr olympia workouts 8 days a week.

They need someone to take there dissapointment out on give em a break.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Aye, there is a cycle to them(the numpties) arriving....they are all
> 
> Bi-anal:thumbup1:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Mrs Weeman - loves cock :thumb:





Khaos said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> LOL really care what some faceless keyboard warrior thinks of me.
> 
> Cheers for mentioning me second after Pscarb though at least he's hated more than me.


TT. You should be proud as the insults were in height order :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> i mentioned u on the perfect woman thread xx:thumb:


Did you? Off to have a look:wub:

You are obviously blind....


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

whilst we are insulting members i think i got to say that a.notherguy is a fcuking nob


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> LOL really care what some faceless keyboard warrior thinks of me.
> 
> Cheers for mentioning me second after Pscarb though at least he's hated more than me.


yea well your shorter, uglier and balder than me so levels off in the end..... :thumb:


----------



## scaff19 (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/47593-understanding-pct.html

think this might help "dave"


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Khaos said:


> Only if i can watch:whistling:,


But of course! :thumb:


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

had some fantasic info from guys on here love it,

theres the odd tosser that wants to slate everything a newbie asks

but youll get them everwhere you go,

so thanks guys and girls for all the great info:thumb:


----------



## s man (Jul 8, 2008)

I see a post like that as nothing but jealousy.

In ratio terms I believe that this forum has a very high percentage of top physique athletes who are all willing to offer help at the drop of a hat. I would say I read more on this site then any other forum now and it has opened my eyes and made me rethink a few things which is not bad after training for 10 years +.(granted I don't post much here though)

An added bonus is I get to read posts by Mr and Mrs Weeman that always cracked me up in the old Moraymuscle days lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

haha How the fook did i miss this thread.

I had to be in it lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

:lol:your famous mate ,an a lister on the forum. :thumb:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mal said:


> :lol:your famous mate ,an a lister on the forum. :thumb:


Last night i never got the chance to come on here ... as i was in the police station till around 10pm after i left the gym :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

sizar said:


> Last night i never got the chance to come on here ... as i was in the police station till around 10pm after i left the gym :lol:


 what for? did you catch hold of Dave,:laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

maybe a thread should be started of what people really think of uk m members lol purely for fun of course


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> what for? did you catch hold of Dave,:laugh:


Nah mate .. some girl got robbed in front of me . i just catch the dude and hold him till police came lol i just had to give statement and stuff. couldn't believe it .. in the day light with like 100 people around .. i was just shocked but i thought i have to do something


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

sizar said:


> Nah mate .. some girl got robbed in front of me . i just catch the dude and hold him till police came lol i just had to give statement and stuff. couldn't believe it .. in the day light with like 100 people around .. i was just shocked but i thought i have to do something


nice one sizer:beer:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Not a bad little thread:lol:


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hamster said:


> WTF is going on.............
> 
> I thought i'd get a mention at least, with been the UKM's resident miserable angry cvnt :confused1:


your lovely hamster


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

dave said:


> pscarb: thinks he knows best all the time and is up his own ass.
> 
> TinyTom: angry little man that gets upset if someone disagrees with him.
> 
> ...


:laugh: lol, that's kind of you ta!

You know what they say about being talked about lol!

I used to be a shift boss a few years back and chuckled my t1ts off when I saw "JP (my initials) is a [email protected]!" on a bog wall:lol:

I was doing something right then lol. I've always had a lot of respect for people who write on bog walls! But he was correct - I have masturbated on accassion and this guy is right too - I do try too hard (in the gym, where it counts) :thumbup1:


----------



## zidiezid (May 19, 2007)

why oh why,god only knows


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

just read through this whole thread PMSL


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

zidiezid said:


> why oh why,god only knows


 i would assume because there's way too much guru worship goes on here. rather amusing thread actually. shame you cant question the ukm god like deities without being banned.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Wouldn't call myself god like PMSL


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm still gutted that i didn't get a mention in the opening post:cursing:

I feel like i imagine a beta must feel:crying:

TIME TO UP THE DOSE!!! :bounce: :lol:


----------

